# Home Appliances and Bed Linen



## newtoHK

All, Just wondering anybody has any ideas about stores wether on the island or Kowloon that sell basic home appliances eg toaster, iron, microwave etc.Also any ideas about where to find bed sheets, duvets, pillows etc. Thanks


----------



## JWilliamson

There are many places to find them. Sogo in Causeway Bay or try the many japan home stores that are everywhere. Also try Ikea. JW.


----------



## Ash2Dust

Ikea is a good idea, for home furniture and stuff. When I need Appliances, I either head to Fortress or Broadway, and sometimes Wing-on.

For linnen, hmm my wife buys that, but you can get some nice stuff in Lane Crawford as well. Watch out though, Lane Crawford is expensive as hell, and if you check it out during sale time, you might get a cheaper deal, but it is still expensive.

Ciao
Ash


----------



## dunmovin

kowloon bay...... the big shopping mall there .. red box I think it's called 5th or 6th floor an Aussie type homeware place. Good quality but can be pricey for electrical stuff you can't beat Fortress and they are all over the place.


----------



## JWilliamson

Mega Box? JW


----------



## Joannie

Try Sincere or Wing On store down in Sheung Wan. They have bed linens, may have to double check about which electricals they have. I'm guessing the price would be cheaper too.


----------



## dunmovin

mega box!!!! that's the place


----------



## marygervino

What about IKEA? They are more or less the same as those in US.


----------



## JWilliamson

*Ikea*



marygervino said:


> What about IKEA? They are more or less the same as those in US.


IKEA has good prices and many of the furniture looks nice and are built well. I like the choices of beds and kitchen ware. JW


----------



## bankerchick

Try Fortress for basics and get a cash back card. ALso for fluffy towels,Towel Shop
Room 2, 1/f Kelly House
6-14 Gresson Street
Wan Chai
Tel: 2865 6378
Open mon-sat 10-5pm
It's in one of the streets with market stalls in that run from opposite Wan Chai MTR through to the Hopewell Centre

Essentially it's someones living room stocked full of towels, we bought a couple of "test" towels last week to see - they were sheap - enormous, soft, fluffy, absorbent and quick drying. We'll definitely be going back to get some more.


Sheets you can get or have in Stanley market.


----------



## newfounded

check out a company called AsiaClassified. They helped me when I moved into my new apartment. I found everything I needed on their site. You can also email them and they reply back to help you personally, for free. It's quite cool. Can't get enough of them. www[dot]asiaclassified[dot]com.


----------

